# Buderus logano 125be and logolux lt 200



## dirk119 (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I'm sized for this boiler and water maker haven't done one before... Ive been going through specs and submittals but there is always things you don't see on paper just wondering if anyone has a walkthrough or knows some quirks I'm going to run into... or if some tells me hey there built for ease of installation great.. any input appreciated...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

It's always a good idea to learn by doing and as it sounds like your on your own to design and install a heating system I'm sure you'll be learning some good lessons! Just hope the schooling doesn't cost you to much. Lol


----------

